# a name



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

We are thinking Patty short for Pattycake... :mellow: 
thank you brooke for everything.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I _love_ the name!!!!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I liked the Chloe one you told me  Whatever you choose , she is BEAUTIFUL :wub: Sarah


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow are you getting her? She's a doll!! Pattycake is cute and original.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Oh my....shy is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

she's beautiful, jadey. :wub: and pattycake is an adorable name. :biggrin: just let me know what time to be there to pick her up.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

She is very pretty. And Patty is a nice name.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Jadey - is this your new baby??!! She is soo beautiful and I love the name Pattycake! More pictures please!!! :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh she is adorable!! I think i missed an announcement somewhere...


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Pattycake is darling and she is beautiful!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

She's BEAUTIFUL!!

I don't like "Pattycake", but I do like "Patty".

Is she a retired fluffie?

Who's Brooke?

As I said, she is Beautiful. More info please. When do you pick her up??

:chili: YIPEEEEE!!! You must be soooo excited!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Did I miss something? Is she yours?

I love the name Patty!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She sure is a pretty little girl. Congrats to you and to Patty!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Patty is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Adorable name for a delightfully adoable puppy. She is really beautiful.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful little girl Patty.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

WOW - she's adorable!! :wub: And.....of course you should name her after me  

I didn't even know you were getting another pup! I must have missed a post somewhere along the line.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Ha, I'm Brooke and that is Louis's Sister (his only sister, there were only 2 in the litter). So, Jadey is getting Louis's beautiful sister  

Congrats again, and cute name!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

> WOW - she's adorable!! :wub: And.....of course you should name her after me [/B]


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



*what a beautiful girl










:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 

candy would be my first thought.
*


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

She's beautiful and I like the name Patty :wub:


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

:wub: Woohoo, she's a looker!!!

Wishing you many years of sweet love!!!

Chris

PS - We like "Amazing Grace" - Gracie for short...


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

she is gorgeous!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm jealous :smheat: What a cutie and I like the name :wub:


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Great, original name!! She is beautiful!!
Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

She is beautiful!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Jadey,

Congratulations! When does she come home? Wanna have a meetup to celebrate? I love the name. Cadeau's breeder gave that name to one of her pups because the pup always patted people on the leg to get picked up. 

Brooke,

Your Louis is Sooo Cute! It will be great fun to keep track of both of these beautiful siblings.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> .....of course you should name her after me [/B]


Ditto! :chili: She is a cutie pie!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

She is a very pretty girl!!! :wub: Congratulations!!!!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

She is adorable!! Congratulations.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

She is a BEAUTY!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

:wub: oh I am melting right now... she IS beautiful and I love that name!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone! She was worth the wait! we love her so much.

She came home yesterday, we are in love :wub:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

i cant take good pictures
she is so fast i really tried lol


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

She's beautiful!!!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

She is beautiful!! I can't believe that is Louis's sis!! She has such a beautiful coat also. I can't take care of Louis's coat like Theresa.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

She's beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

She is gorgeous!!! :wub: :wub: How precious!!! Congrats on your adorable new addition!!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Pattycake sure is a beauty.


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

She is beautiful!!! :wub:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

all i can say is WOW she is a pretty girl...congrats!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

She's beautiful and has an amazing coat. Congratulations!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh gosh, jadey! :w00t: she's so pretty. :wub: i'm looking forward to seeing pics of your entire gang. B)


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow, she is a beauty!!!! Both she and Louis are stunning Malts.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

> oh gosh, jadey! :w00t: she's so pretty. :wub: i'm looking forward to seeing pics of your entire gang. B)[/B]













thanks everyone we loveeeeeeeee her!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, it looks like you're living in Maltese heaven!!!!! Congratulations on your newest addition, she's absolutely adorable.....  




> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=537721
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=537721
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! That is one beautiful photo! Your new baby has a beautiful coat.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: How utterly AMAZING is that little beauty!!!!!! Congratulations, Jadey, she is spectacular!!


----------

